# Bolen HT-20 hydrostatic problem



## Serge Lacroix (Dec 31, 2019)

Hi,
Bolens HT-20 (2087)
All of a sudden i lost all hydrostatic power, no more forward and reverse, no power steering, no lift and lower of my snowblower...
the hydro oil seem ok (changed the oil and filter), the charge relief valve and spring look good (not sure how to verify if the valve is stuck) and my free wheeling valve is also ok. a pressure test shows no pressure at all.
any ideas ? Thank you
Serge


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Serge Lacroix. If you don't have a manual, check out the following link. The manual there should keep you busy until some of our knowledgeable members can jump in to offer some insight for you!
https://www.manualslib.com/products/Bolens-2086-Ht-20-3965997.html


----------



## Serge Lacroix (Dec 31, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum Serge Lacroix. If you don't have a manual, check out the following link. The manual there should keep you busy until some of our knowledgeable members can jump in to offer some insight for you!
> https://www.manualslib.com/products/Bolens-2086-Ht-20-3965997.html


Great manual thanks.
unfortunately i am still seeking a solution.
i changed the trans. oil and filter, refilled and still no go.
the oil was pink which i was told, is an indicator of water in it, which could have freeze.
now my dipstick show it's almost full but i only put 5QT in it (manual says 10QT).
is there something i should do to prime the pump ?


----------



## G:sson (Nov 25, 2019)

Hi,
Have you checked the charge relief valve. Located on left hand side on the unit. The spring may be broken or the valve is stuck.


----------



## Serge Lacroix (Dec 31, 2019)

G:sson said:


> Hi,
> Have you checked the charge relief valve. Located on left hand side on the unit. The spring may be broken or the valve is stuck.


Thank you for the reply. I just checked the valve and spring and all seems good. I also just did a pressure test and i get no pressure at all.
Any suggestions on what to check next ?


----------



## Serge Lacroix (Dec 31, 2019)

G:sson said:


> Hi,
> Have you checked the charge relief valve. Located on left hand side on the unit. The spring may be broken or the valve is stuck.


how do i verify if the valve is stuck ? the spring looks good to me.


----------



## G:sson (Nov 25, 2019)

Hi,

If the valve is stuck you will have difficulties to remove it from the unit. A broken spring is obvious, you see two or more springs or parts thereof.

Assuming the input shaft is rotating and you have made pressure readings using pressure gauges and zero pressure as a result you have an internal break down most likely related to the charge pump.

Please consult attached manual, it may give you some further guidance.

Keep us updated on any progress and the root cause once you find it.

Good luck//peter


----------



## Serge Lacroix (Dec 31, 2019)

G:sson said:


> Hi,
> 
> If the valve is stuck you will have difficulties to remove it from the unit. A broken spring is obvious, you see two or more springs or parts thereof.
> 
> ...


Thank you Peter, so it looks internal, now i need to look inside the charge pump, but i can't seem to remove the drive shaft from the housing of the pump.
not sure ho to proceed. any clue ?
This forum really is a life savier.


----------



## Serge Lacroix (Dec 31, 2019)

Serge Lacroix said:


> Thank you Peter, so it looks internal, now i need to look inside the charge pump, but i can't seem to remove the drive shaft from the housing of the pump.
> not sure ho to proceed. any clue ?
> This forum really is a life savier.


----------



## Serge Lacroix (Dec 31, 2019)

Update, i finally found the problem thanks for advices got from this forum. Its the drive pin that is broke and the gerotor is also damagted.
now i can't find the parts ?


----------



## Serge Lacroix (Dec 31, 2019)

No parts for sale in Canada, so Sam's Bolens seem to be the best choice.


----------

